# nothink coming out from the injectors



## luis09 (Mar 17, 2010)

hello every body i have a vw mk2 golf 1.8 16v kr engine kjet injection ,i made it for hillclimb and since october from las year i didnt start the engine , in a moth its a rally that they let me race so today i tryed to star the engine and nothing check the ignition , its ok , fuel to the plate ok , and i have the 5th injector whith a botton inside the car and if a press the bottona few times the car looks like it whant to start but stops so i check the injectors and no one its working all of the stuck , and if i desconect the hose from a injector and open the sonda plate it pumps fuel but i put another injector and nothing i tried to change them from position and nothink .

I hope some one have an idea of the problem , thanks for reading , and sorry about my inglish i now its not perfect , thanks for your time

regards louis


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

luis09 said:


> hello every body i have a vw mk2 golf 1.8 16v kr engine kjet injection ,i made it for hillclimb and since october from las year i didnt start the engine , in a moth its a rally that they let me race so today i tryed to star the engine and nothing check the ignition , its ok , fuel to the plate ok , and i have the 5th injector whith a botton inside the car and if a press the bottona few times the car looks like it whant to start but stops so i check the injectors and no one its working all of the stuck , and if i desconect the hose from a injector and open the sonda plate it pumps fuel but i put another injector and nothing i tried to change them from position and nothink .
> 
> I hope some one have an idea of the problem , thanks for reading , and sorry about my inglish i now its not perfect , thanks for your time
> 
> regards louis


Lift plate with hand for first start


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ This.

_Before_ you do that, though:
_*- Have a fire extinguisher handy!!!
*_- remove all four injectors. Place each into a clear glass bottle.
- Remove fuel pump relay. Remove horn relay, and install in place of fuel pump relay.
- remove air boot. 
- _Now_ turn key ON. With the horn relay installed, the pumps will run constantly.

First step: go look at the injectors - nothing should be coming out.
That OK? Grab the metering plate (a magnet on the central bolt works great), and lift the plate. 
All injectors should start spraying, and should make a nice cone-shaped mist. 
Release the metering plate - all injectors should stop spraying. 
OK? Check the volume sprayed - all should be the same.

Those checks are OK, but car doesn't start (and, you're sure that it isn't getting fuel?)
Check:
- metering plate rest position
- main (line) fuel pressure
- control pressure
- intake leaks. A large enough leak will keep the engine from lifting the metering plate at all.


----------



## luis09 (Mar 17, 2010)

i tried all that before and nothink i think could be the fuel presure but no sure about it because when i unscrew just a little the fuel suply from the distributor sprays fuel very good ,and y unscrew the injectors , all of them and put them in to 4 clrear bottles , and lift the plate by hand whith the fuel relay on , all of the trow fuel , but i change them for another ones and they dont do nothing 

today i will try the main (line) fuel pressure and the control pressure ad see what happens.

thanks for the help


----------



## luis09 (Mar 17, 2010)

now hahaha the car start but sounds lazy , and dont do more than 3000rpm , dont now if its geting enough fuel what do you think


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

First check fuel pressure


----------



## player2 (Feb 20, 2010)

cuppie said:


> ^ ^ ^ This.
> 
> _Before_ Those checks are OK, but car doesn't start (and, you're sure that it isn't getting fuel?)
> Check:
> ...


hey that control pressure is a spendy fix. it's cheaper to do a DIGI conversion.:snowcool:


----------

